# Can anyone suggest an internet marketing firm?



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm starting a new website/venture, and I'm looking for a marketing firm that can review a business plan and put together a full marketing "course of action" that will help put the plan in motion in the most effective way. It's a little more than internet marketing, there's a business development side to it as well - for example what moves to take when, what features to add to the website at what times, how to best create content to achieve the overall vision of the business plan, etc.

I don't even know where to start looking, so any help would be appreciated - especially if you know of specific companies that do this type of thing.

Aaron


----------



## yak (Dec 2, 2009)

It sounds like you are looking for a partner, or somebody to run the business end while you handle the other area.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

This is more of a side project, I run a shop full time so I'm not looking for a full partner for this venture, but I'm pretty sure there are companies out there that can devise and execute a full publicity plan - though I could be wrong.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Try doing some google searches for 'internet marketing companies'. I'm sure some options will come up. Take a look at their sites to see if it matches your needs.


----------



## Joe Micheal (Nov 16, 2009)

Here are some sites where you can learn about the Do and Don't of marketing plan. First get the knowledge then take better steps for your business.

1. Strategic Marketing Plan
2. Marketing Plan Outline
3. How to Write a Marketing Plan - KnowThis.com: Marketing Tutorials, News, How-to and More
4. E-Marketing Plan Development - Emarkia.com
5. Sample Marketing Plan | MoreBusiness.com
6. Marketing Plan Information, Sample Marketing Plan and Marketing Strategies
7. How to create a strategic advertising plan

I hope, all work for you.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I'll check them out!


----------



## tshirt fun (Feb 26, 2010)

I know a firm you can check out. Check Power Brands Marketing Group at http://powerbrandsmarketinggroup.com or call 770756-9822


----------



## nvw320 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try Ascend Marketing. Marketing Services Re-Envisioned – Team Topper is our contact. He will take great care of you. They do everything from site design to projected marketing. Tell him Nita says Hi


----------

